# Let him poop on walks or not?



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

When we do bring Spock home in a few weeks, we plan on training him to go to the bathroom in one area of the yard (where almost no one goes). When I take him for walks, should I teach him not to see a walk as a potty break, but rather just exercise? So let him potty in his area of the yard before the walk, and then walk him but not let him potty anywhere along the route. Is that even a feasible goal? Obviously I will bring bags on walks just in case, but I really don't like it when people allow their dogs to prance on my yard and do their business.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

We use the walks for exercise only. No marking or pooping. I can make it the whole walk without having to stop and so can they. Off leash is a different story. When we hike I bring a bag. I can't understand some people letting their dog pollute the neighborhood where kids play and other people walk.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Rack, even if they clean it up?

In my neighborhood, we have no sidewalks, I try to keep her to the edge of the yard but I always clean it up. (even if I have to go back home and get a bag, I will always return to clean it up - you know sometimes, you just forget to grab that bag, or she already pooped so you don't expect it...)


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, good. I thought I was being unreasonable because for most dog owners, taking the dog for a walk is basically like taking him for an extended potty break. 

I read some posts that mention that taking them out to the yard to potty shouldn't be seen as fun and play, though. So will letting him go in our yard, then taking him for a walk condition him to think that when he goes outside to go to the bathroom, we'll be taking a walk afterward?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My walks have never been planned perfectly so I go prepared.If you clean it up I don't see the need in making him have to wait or prolonging it till he goes.If you've gone to the bathroom before heading out shopping but then have to go again while out do you hold it or go do your duty?Just my view on life with a dog.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

JazzyGirl said:


> Rack, even if they clean it up?
> 
> In my neighborhood, we have no sidewalks, I try to keep her to the edge of the yard but I always clean it up. (even if I have to go back home and get a bag, I will always return to clean it up - you know sometimes, you just forget to grab that bag, or she already pooped so you don't expect it...)


When I say I don't like it, I mean I'd prefer they didn't. It doesn't anger me or anything (as long as it's cleaned up). But I prefer them not to because most people don't clean it up. And we live on a corner lot, so 70% of our yard has a street. 

It's an upper middle class neighborhood and when it was first built, all of the homeowners were very responsible. Now, though, with the crap market, a lot of the people moving in to these far cheaper houses don't take that sort of pride. They let their dogs run off leash, or defecate in our yards. (Not to mention letting their yards and houses fall into disarray, further decreasing the house values around here). 

And like Don mentioned, I want it to be seen as exercise. I don't want him marking stuff or peeing and pooping; just exercising. He can do that stuff at home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem with not letting your dog go when on a leash walk is that he may come to think that he is ONLY allowed to potty in his yard, and nowhere else. This can be a BIG issue if you ever travel with him, have him boarded, at the vets, or have him babysat at a friend's house. 

There is a compromise, though. You can incorporate periods of leash walking where no-sniffing-no-pottying allowed with alternate periods of relaxed expectations where he can pee/potty if he wants. For example, I live in a rural area, and my dogs are pretty much free to sniff around and mark/potty when on a leash walk, on quiet rural roads. But I still want good leash manners for when we are in town. So they have a "head-up" (no sniffing) command, a "walk-on" command (no sniffing, keep walking), and a "okay, go mark" command where I give them more leash room, and slow down, and let them explore and mark/potty if they want.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I let my dog poop and pee whenever he wants when on walks. I always pick up his #2. If he starts to wander off onto a neighbours yard while walking, that is a no-no. I wait until we're on the forest trails (of course off to the side). I don't expect myself to hold myself when the facilities are near (for dogs, the ground, so it's always near).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would never *not* allow a dog to poop, what would you do just drag the dog along when he starts to squat? We always have poop bags. Generally we let the dogs out to potty before a walk, but poop happens. Our dogs walk on the sidewalk, they are not allowed to wander way up into peoples' yards (we use 4-6' leashes, not flexi-leads) and if they have to poop or pee I guide them to the patch of grass between the sidewalk and street so they aren't burning someone's lawn.

Our walks are not a potty break, nor exercise (at least not for Nikon, a walk at a human's pace, even several miles, is nowhere near sufficient), they are just walks. I don't allow the dogs to be constantly stopping, zig-zagging, etc. We just march along the sidewalk. But if someone really has to poop I'm not going to drag the dog along.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree that you are asking for trouble only allowing them to potty in the yard. They'll think the only place they can go is there. When you're on a day out, an overnight somewhere...they will think they can't go and will hold it until there is a big, nasty accident.

Just always bring bags and make sure the dog isn't peeing on someone's prized roses. Make sure he know walking in town on a sidewalk is a no no for potty time. I've never had a problem with inappropriate potty time. When we're walking on a mission, it's listen and focus time. When we're on a loose lead meandering along, do what you have to do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs can potty anywhere outside. I have poopie bags with me, and it is much better than worrying about it. Did he poop this morning? Should we wait until he goes? Maybe he did already.

I have a group, so I let them out singly, give them time to poop and then kennel them. If they poop in their kennel it is easy, when they poop in the yard, I pick it right up. On occasion I forget who failed to eliminate.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If they really need to go, how do you stop them? Our walks aren't for the purpose of pottying, but if they need to I'm certainly not going to try to make them stop. I carry bags for that purpose.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't allow my dogs to eliminate on walks. They certainly know the difference between moving out for a walk and being let out on leash for a potty break. I haven't had any problems with getting them to potty when away from home because of this.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Baya can go whenever the urge hits thats why we have the bags. Idk what it is about her but once she starts moving she is going to go within the first 15 min of activity. If your dogs can do it then I don't see the problem but it just wouldn't work for Bay and I don't know how we would stop her lol


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

what I trained myself to do is keep a bag in my jacket pocket at all times. everyone of my jackets has a few bags in it. that way if i forget to grab a bag i still have it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> I would never *not* allow a dog to poop, what would you do just drag the dog along when he starts to squat? We always have poop bags. Generally we let the dogs out to potty before a walk, but poop happens.


I agree, I've been doing most of my walks on a paved path by a nearby lake, and they're 3-1/2 to 4 miles. If the dog poops and pees at home beforehand, great. But if not, that's a long time to expect them to hold it. The last time I took Keefer he actually did squat and poop as he was walking along because I didn't realize he needed to go. I always have bags and there are plenty of garbage cans along the way. 

I do not allow him to mark when he's on leash, especially if we're on a sidewalk in the neighborhood - if he really needs to pee he'll stop walking and squat wherever he is. If if give him a break to go sniff something and he starts to lift his leg, I start walking again immediately. Off leash he can squirt a few drops on every bush he sees and I don't care.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Unless your dog will spend it's entire 100% life in your house yard, you NEED to allow them to learn to poo/pee anywhere and everywhere when you are out and about.

I go to hotels, motels, friends homes, relatives homes, the LAST thing I need to worry about is a dog that thinks the ONLY place it's allowed to eliminate is THEIR yard at THEIR home.

Just take bags with you when you go for a walk. Just a good habit anyways.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Unless your dog will spend it's entire 100% life in your house yard, you NEED to allow them to learn to poo/pee anywhere and everywhere when you are out and about.
> 
> I go to hotels, motels, friends homes, relatives homes, the LAST thing I need to worry about is a dog that thinks the ONLY place it's allowed to eliminate is THEIR yard at THEIR home.
> 
> Just take bags with you when you go for a walk. Just a good habit anyways.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I make mine pee/poop before the walk begins. I don't want to encourage marking as I have two male dogs. However, I always carry a bag with me because sometimes a walk stimulates them (on occasion) to poop more than once. Not often but it does happen. On rare, rare occasions, I've had to walk them first to get them to go (such as, if they are having intestional issues).

I'm always prepared for anything but my rule of thumb is to get them to go prior to the walk. It eliminates the possibility of carrying the poop bag for the entire walk. Now my dogs travel a lot to other people's homes, vet, store, dog park, etc. They are comfortable going everywhere. But, when I'm walking them, I like them to go before the walk begins wherever that may be.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

I wouldn't disallow him to poop, drag him, correct him, etc... Just not STOP and let him do it, or encourage it. And there are areas along the route not near houses that he would be allowed to.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dogs never poop when they go on walks.lol.Tanner marks thought thats it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Unless your dog will spend it's entire 100% life in your house yard, you NEED to allow them to learn to poo/pee anywhere and everywhere when you are out and about.
> 
> I go to hotels, motels, friends homes, relatives homes, the LAST thing I need to worry about is a dog that thinks the ONLY place it's allowed to eliminate is THEIR yard at THEIR home.
> 
> Just take bags with you when you go for a walk. Just a good habit anyways.


exactly.

besides, how would any of you like it if, just as you have settled onto your porcelain throne and the urge for #2 is strong, someone grabbed your arm and pulled you away?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

"If you gotta go, you gotta go"

Sometimes they dont need to go poo before you go on a walk, the walking probably gives them the urge. If my dog needs to stop and go #2 then I will stop for him and I will clean it up. I would never make my dog feel that it is wrong or unwanted for him to poo outside. However I find it is wrong that the gentleman on my block feels the need to let his pug poo on my driveway and not pick it up. :angryfire:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Walks, for me, are not only for exercise but enjoyment of just getting out...hard to enjoy a nice walk if you're having to clench your butt closed trying to keep in poop! 

I always take bags. Anna doesn't poop on walks (she did once) but Duncan always does. But not in a yard, normally on the road in front of a mailbox! I always clean it up good then we move on.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Walks in the neighborhood are for my enjoyment (hopefully the dog enjoys them too), they don't even come close to exercise. I don't do any special training when we are walking either except using 'with me' and 'go ahead' commands when needed. We have a neighborhood park next to our house so that's where we start our walk so he can pee and poop if needed, and then it's pretty safe and comfortable to walk on sidewalks. 

For exercise we go off leash hiking, swimming, ball chasing, tracking, and have ob sessions too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Castlemaid said:


> The problem with not letting your dog go when on a leash walk is that he may come to think that he is ONLY allowed to potty in his yard, and nowhere else. This can be a BIG issue if you ever travel with him, have him boarded, at the vets, or have him babysat at a friend's house.


To add to this - if your dog only goes to the bathroom in your yard OFF-LEASH, you may be in trouble if you need to get them to go ON leash.

Been there, done that when we took the pack to MN for an event. Winnie, the Corgi mix, didn't have much (if ANY) experience going on-leash and she got very constipated.


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm having trouble getting my new rescue to #2 in the backyard. he's gotta hold it all day in the kennel again. Last night I tried every hour and he finally went around 10pm. He got praise and a scooby snack. No more DWs until he learns not to hold it for a walk. The dude is eating 3 cups twice a day, so you'd think he would hurry up and get on schedule.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't "not allow" my dogs to poop on a walk, but I do NOT encourage it. 99% of the time, our four do not poop on walks unless they are in an off leash area, then they will.

I never have problems if we are traveling with them or if they need to potty in a different area on leash. A walk is in forward motion at a steady pace (atleast on a walk with us). Nothing bugs me more than dogs that want to stop and sniff every tree. When I take them on potty breaks, they get to the end of the leash, we do not walk around. They learn quickly that if I'm standing in one spot and they have free rein on the leash, it means that's their chance to potty. Akira even knows the "go potty" command because she's my usual traveler.

I typically put mine out for a few minutes before a walk to give them a chance to relieve themselves before we go. They aren't drug along if they suddenly have to poop, but they seem to learn to potty beforehand and not on the walk itself.

Personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> To add to this - if your dog only goes to the bathroom in your yard OFF-LEASH, you may be in trouble if you need to get them to go ON leash.


Yep, I've had dogs who were reluctant to go on leash because I never did a lot of leash walks before. My dogs are off leash in the yard and off leash at the park, so they were used to being able to roam around until they found the perfect spot, which they couldn't freely do when restricted by a 6 ft leash. 

Now that I'm doing tons of training walks that are several miles, usually lasting between an hour and a half and two hours, it's not an issue - when they gotta go, they go. Keefer will only poop on a walk if he's REALLY got to go, but Halo always does, sometimes more than once. The activity definitely seems to get things moving along, and I think she sometimes gets so excited when she thinks we may be going for a walk that she just won't go when I take her outside unless it's really urgent, and then she needs to go shortly after we arrive. If I realize in time that she's stopped and is squatting I'll move her off to the side of the path, but sometimes I don't realize until it's too late. 

Funny story - last week I took Keefer out instead of Halo. I hadn't been working with him in a few months, so I was doing a lot of turns and walking backwards whenever he got ahead of me. At one point he started out ahead, so I abruptly turned around and went the other direction. When he caught up to me I turned around again and we walked back in the original direction. I was surprised to see that someone had let their dog poop *right in the middle of the path* and just left it there, in several little piles. And then I realized that it was MY dog, LOL! He had pooped as he walked, plop, plop, plop, while trying to catch up to me after I'd turned around. :rofl: I quickly whipped out a bag and cleaned it up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've never heard so many people have so many CONTROL issues over their dogs bowel movements! 

GEEZ as long as they don't go in the house.

I prefer they go in the woods not on the lawn, but that's only about an 80% success rate, which is better than it could be!

Walks with me should be FUN! Social, sniffing, seeing the world, marking if needed. 

EXERCISE, on leash walks are NOT (unless I've got them on a bike/scooter/me running....). 

Why can't we all just carry a darn bag, and then pick up the poo if they go?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I've never heard so many people have so many CONTROL issues over their dogs bowel movements!


I think it's a bit odd too! For me leash walks are always about training - for fun and exercise it's off leash, and anything goes, if Keef wants to leave 3 drops of urine on every single bush at the park I don't care. But even if I'm working on leash skills or other stuff on a training walk, when nature calls, it calls, and we stop so they can take care of business. 

The only thing I restrict on leash walks is marking because that's just peeing on stuff to be peeing on stuff, not an actual need to urinate. It's less of a big deal on the path by the lake, but especially if I'm walking in the neighborhood I don't want him lifting his leg on every bush we pass - I know if I lived in that house with the hedge right next to the sidewalk I'd be annoyed if everyone's dog peed all over it, so it's partly a courtesy thing, but also because we're supposed to be working together, we're not out there so he can leave his mark everywhere.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Why can't we all just carry a darn bag, and then pick up the poo if they go?


Do you want to carry 4 poop bags, when you could've just put them in the yard to potty and they learn not to poop on leash walks? How is it any different teaching a dog not to poop on a leash walk in the neighborhood vs house training and them holding it for hours, or service dogs that are active and learn not to just poop whereever they please? I can assure you the service dog agencies I've worked with do NOT want their pups and young adults learning to just "go when they gotta go." Otherwise you'll have dogs pooping all over the sidewalks, in the mall, walking through the restaurant, etc. About 5 yrs ago one of the women in the guide dog puppy raising group I was in had not worked with her black lab on this from day one, and the dog was looking at being dropped from the program as the months went on and the problem got worse. That dog was completely house trained, but thought pooping on a leash anywhere he pleased was acceptable.

My dogs are the ones not peeing and pooping in the petstores, and they are still allowed to enjoy their walks and sniff. I don't put them in a heel, they are on a loose leash walk for enjoyment. However, they can not drag me to every tree, bush, and mailbox like some people allow.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

For me leashed walks are all about training, too. I certainly don't allow my dogs to poo when I have them in a class or we're training on the field, why would they even think they can do it on a walk? Not that they ever try to, they normally go once a day and it's the same time every day, so it's easy to plan around.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I got a GSD in the first place because I do not like to micro manage. I needed a dog to make a good judgment himself, including when to poop so I don't need to schedule my dog's poop time  Somehow when we are training he's too busy to poop or pee, he never does it in the house, and all other times I rather clean up after him then obsess over his BM.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have to say I'm slightly irritated (read: very) over the fact that because I chose to have my dog go BEFORE a walk that I'm obsessing over it, taking the fun out of a walk, or micromanaging it. I don't prohibit my dog from going on a walk if he needs to _but he doesn't_ because he does his business before hand. It's a personal preference. I have had dogs for years and it's never been an issue. They can "go" on leash or off. They can "go" at different locations. They aren't stressed about it, abused, or anything else.

It's called a personal preference. I think we can all state that without making snide comments about "obsessing" and "micromanaging." I do neither.

[/rant]

Sorry, but those words rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I give mine the opportunity to go prior to a walk, but take along a bag and do not worry about it if they need to go while we are walking. 

As I said if it is outside, it is ok. 

However, we DO have Rally trials outside and elimination in the ring is an instant NQ, so when we are training, they cannot go. 

So I say, "No Sniff", when I do not want them to go, and say "Go ahead, potty" when it is ok. If I am having them heel and they start sniffing, then I say "No Sniff." They get their focus back and I quickly find an appropriate spot and let them go. Normally, I do try to ensure that they have pottied prior to going into the ring. Usually I am stressed and I stress the dog, and the dog's bowel turns off for the two minutes we are in the ring. Also, it is supposed to be a brisk session, so if you do not want the dog to poo on the church lawn while a wedding party is coming out, just tell him to heel and speed up. Usually that works. well. 

But I agree, poo happens. There is this yayhoo car salesman that has a little section of grass on the main road. He come over yelling at me not to let my dog poop there. I looked at him and told him if the dog has to go, he has to go, but I have a baggy, and produced it, exhibit A. He said, "oh, ok, most people do not bother to pick it up." My dog did not have to poop, so we moved on.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Only on a dog forum can one find such passionate discussions surrounding poop!!! LOL!!

I don't think that Freudian personality analysis is really relavant to whether we should or should not let our dogs poop on leash walks. And it does depend on the situation and our personal goals for our dogs. 

For me, three different situations calls for three different poop management styles:

Leash walk on a country road: poop whenever you want. 

Leash walk in town or residential areas: poop only when I indicate that it is okay.

Training/conditioning for the AD (12.5 Mile endurance event with handler on bicycle and dog trotting alongside): Absolutely NO stopping for pooping during training runs. I tried to get Keeta out to poop at home before going biking, and part of the training was to get her disciplined enought to know to NOT stop suddenly to mark or relieve herself. 

So anyone could pick on any of these situations and think that I have issues with letting my dogs poop, and really, who cares? My dogs, my rules! 

But back to the original post: as others have said, make sure that your dog is comfortable pottying away from home, on different surfaces (not just grass), and when on leash, otherwise you may run into issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, I live on a country road, and so long as your picking it up, who cares if it is town or country? 

There really is nothing more infuriating than for me to step in poop in my front yard. I do not let my dogs poop in my front yard, and I am not expecting it. But whatever. 

I was going to post about the perfect poop conformation or a poo sieger. Poo is big business. For example, several of my lot are producing poop that adheres to the concrete!!!! This is not good at all. Babs makes a nice tight formed roll that leaves no residue in the pooper scooper bucket -- a perfect ten poopie, or VA -- LOL!

ETA: poo performace classes for handlers such as finding and cleaning poops from a snow covered kennel; and seminar and fun stuff like a poo slinging contest -- kind of like a debate no actual material involved.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rest assured! No worries about my dogs pooping on your front lawn, Sue! Even with a flexi it's all they can do to reach the bottom of the massive ditches along the road designed to catch and carry the spring run-off. Country roads around here have very little development on them - nary a lawn within leash range. 

And that is why rural roads, poops are allowed, but developed areas (complete with lawns), when and where they poop is controlled, and then picked up. 

And one more reason and illustration of geographical differences that will affect our decision in reaching and attaining equitable poop management, and why we should not pass judgement on others for their poop-control style!! 
But, whatever . . .


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

opcorn: I have to say, this is one of the more entertaining poop discussions we've had in a while....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

aubie said:


> opcorn: I have to say, this is one of the more entertaining poop discussions we've had in a while....


I agree! Poop is a very serious business!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

IllinoisNative said:


> I have to say I'm slightly irritated (read: very) over the fact that because I chose to have my dog go BEFORE a walk that I'm obsessing over it, taking the fun out of a walk, or micromanaging it. I don't prohibit my dog from going on a walk if he needs to _but he doesn't_ because he does his business before hand. It's a personal preference. I have had dogs for years and it's never been an issue. They can "go" on leash or off. They can "go" at different locations. They aren't stressed about it, abused, or anything else.
> 
> It's called a personal preference. I think we can all state that without making snide comments about "obsessing" and "micromanaging." I do neither.
> 
> ...


Well said! I'm not easily offended, but some are acting as those those of us that discourage from pooping on walks are keeping our dogs at a strict heel on a 2 inch leash and they must keep their eyes remain forward at all times, never so much as sniffing a flower or being petted by the neighborhood kids.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Some people have said that they don't allow their dogs to pee or poop on walks, period. That's not the same thing as encouraging them to go before you leave, and I don't know why anyone who does that would be offended by the comments since they don't really apply to you. I encourage my dogs to go before we leave too, but I didn't take it personally. 

I'd love it if my dogs always did their business before we left, but sometimes they just don't, either because they don't need to quite yet, or they're too excited in anticipation of going for a walk. :shrug:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I also don't think that by allowing my dogs to poop/pee on a (leashed) walk that they will automatically think it is ok to do the same in a store or in a building while on leash as well. That just doesn't make sense to me. My dogs poop on leashed walks all the time when we are in SD (yes, I carry poop bags, it really isn't a big deal) and in 5 1/2 years they have never pooped/peed inside a building while on leash or not.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Some people have said that they don't allow their dogs to pee or poop on walks, period.


I understand to a point, but I'm not seeing the problem if they let their dogs go beforehand. If the dogs go beforehand, there is no reason they can't hold it for a walk (barring medical reasons) all the time. I'm pretty sure common sense dictates that if the dog is pulling to squat because they can't hold it, most people would allow their dog to go. But if the dog is having normal bowel movements and goes before, that should rarely happen leading to the comments of "not allowing the dog to go on a walk."

But the comments about keeping their butts clenched, micromanaging, or obsessing over where they go, directly changed the tone of this thread. I'm not easily offended and let most things go. But the word choice used to put down those that do it a different way was simply not respectful, in my not so humble opinion. That's what I took issue with.

And, yes, only on a dog forum would this happen. 



> I'd love it if my dogs always did their business before we left, but sometimes they just don't, either because they don't need to quite yet, or they're too excited in anticipation of going for a walk.


I time my walks by when the dogs have to go - first thing in the morning and when I get home from work. My dogs have never failed to go. Probably because I'm one of those "obsessed" owners who "micromanages" what my dog eats which "takes all the fun out of it." 

JMO, of course.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just got back from a 4 mile hike with Halo. She pooped about an hour before we left, once about midway on the walk, and then again right before we got back to the car.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, if it's called 'not easily offended' then I'm even scared to imagine how 'easily offended' person would react on subject of dog poop  If you read my post again you would realize that FOR ME your way would be an obsessing and micromanaging. FOR YOU it may be a hands off approach and BM macro management. I did not offend you, you decided to take offense by your own will. I certainly do respect your decision. Now please respect mine to have my own opinion put into words of my own choice. 

It's too funny, definitely an unexpected twist :lurking:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Castlemaid, someone has to mow those nasty ditches you are talking about. That someone is me on my property. Because of the angle of the ditch, this is usually not a job for the riding mower. My tennis shows have to go down into those ditches and up, and the last thing I want is to step in a pile of poop. 

I have an acre. The ditch is only across the front of my property, maybe 1/30th of my land. But I spend maybe 1/3 of my mowing time trying to cut the ditch. I do not want anyone pooping there, or dropping their Hardees garbage or beer bottles there. 

people think of it as out in the country, nobody cares. Well, I say, if the land is not your land, pick up the poop. Then if the owner of the land is still unhappy, well, then he has a problem.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sue, mow away with peace of mine. I make sure the dogs don't poop on privately owned ditches.  

Actually, road maintenance mow the ditches.

It is really a lot wilder here than you think. 
I wonder why I'm on the receiving end of this poop war anyways? 
When I mentioned that I let the dogs poop when walking on country roads, that has no connection with me letting my dogs poop on one acre privately owned ditches and lawns on country roads in Ohio (or anywhere else). And I don't think that all the forum readers are now going to be okay to let their dogs poop on people's lawns and mowed ditches because Castlemaid does (which I don't, so not sure why the personal attention?), so it must be okay for them too? I wish I had that kind of influence, LOL. 

Again, it was just an example of how different situations call for different poop-patrol tactics.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The Amish are mostly moving out of Ohio because it is too built up. I am just referencing my area, because what you said happens to be the common opinion out this way. People walk their dogs in the country and do not bother about picking up poop. 

But here in Ohio, I do not know of any land that is not owned by someone. There is county property, but we shouldn't let our dogs poop there either. 

I cannot think of anywhere I can go where the dogs could just poop at will and I should not pick it up. I guess your situation is different. I wish Road Maintenance would mow my ditch, what a PITA!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

As a person who works for a vet do not let them think they can only go to the bathroom in one and only place...... I have had dogs come in and this is what they know and I can see that they have to go, but are afraid to because it isn't their area. They then pee or poop in their cage or run because they can't hold it any longer and are upset that they went inside.

Let the animals know it is okay to go off their property if they have to. Do you only use the bathroom in your house ?


----------



## Busters Mama (Feb 23, 2010)

How is it possible to train a dog not to POOP? When you gotta go you gotta go. I think it is kind of cruel to try and stop a dogs natural bodily function (just my opinion). To me it seems some owners are just trying to have too much control over their animals. My dog can go whenever he needs to. I always have bags on me or in the car. It is no big deal and takes 30 seconds to pick it up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teaching your dog to go to a special
spot in your yard is good. taking your dog out
for a walk and potty break is good also.
take a bag with you for clean up. you can teach your dog
where to pee on your walks.

when i walk my dog he has his
designated area to poop in. i don't allow 
him to pee on someones lawn. he can go on
street lights, fire hytrants (sp), trees, etc.

my dog is taught not to walk on anyones lawn.
my dog stays on the sidewalk on or off
leash.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Busters Mama said:


> How is it possible to train a dog not to POOP? When you gotta go you gotta go. I think it is kind of cruel to try and stop a dogs natural bodily function (just my opinion). To me it seems some owners are just trying to have too much control over their animals. My dog can go whenever he needs to. I always have bags on me or in the car. It is no big deal and takes 30 seconds to pick it up.


 
Housebreaking is training a dog not to poop. It's pretty common for a dog to learn to hold it while their person is at work for 8 hours or even longer. If they can be trained not to poop in the house, they can just as easily be trained not to poop while on a walk, or on the training field, or in the show ring. It's not cruel to ask a dog to control itself in certain specific situations, it's training. 

Maybe my dogs are weird, but they don't walk around pooping every 20 minutes. They usually go once a day about 12 hours after they eat, not because that's when I "let" them, but because that's when they have to go. Pretty predictable and easy to work around, I just don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> Well, if it's called 'not easily offended' then I'm even scared to imagine how 'easily offended' person would react on subject of dog poop


My issue was the disrepectful comments. Not that you chose to do it another way. I'm not the one criticizing YOUR way of handling things by making comment about micromanaging, etc. I respect your way of letting your dogs out and I can do that without putting your methods down to make mine seem better. But that's just me.

And I'm not sure how the leap of logic was made that dogs who don't go on walks, can't go anywhere else. I potty my dogs before going into a pet store on pet store property. I take my dogs to other people's houses, camping, etc. OF COURSE THEY GO OTHER PLACES!!!! But I chose not to have them go on walks. Apples and oranges.

JMO.

And, I agree with *doggiedad*. My dogs are not allowed to go on other people's property. Period. I take bags with me in the event they do have to go. But since I potty them beforehand, that is rarely the case.

I also want to echo *ahlamarana's* points. Potty training and training a dog not to go in the house for 8 hours a day can also be considered mircromanaging for the same reasons. LOL! My dogs don't have to go every 20 minutes. They are fully capable of not going on walks.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

ahlamarana said:


> Housebreaking is training a dog not to poop. It's pretty common for a dog to learn to hold it while their person is at work for 8 hours or even longer. If they can be trained not to poop in the house, they can just as easily be trained not to poop while on a walk, or on the training field, or in the show ring. It's not cruel to ask a dog to control itself in certain specific situations, it's training.
> 
> Maybe my dogs are weird, but they don't walk around pooping every 20 minutes. They usually go once a day about 12 hours after they eat, not because that's when I "let" them, but because that's when they have to go. Pretty predictable and easy to work around, I just don't see what the big deal is.


I agree..


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like 'micromanaging' is a curse word in IL  I apologize, I'll try to avoid it next time when I see you participate in a thread. Peace...


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> It looks like 'micromanaging' is a curse word in IL


LOL! I just noticed that. 

It also wasn't just the micromanaging...it was the false assumptions that they walk around with "butts clenched," that they can't go anywhere else - or wont, or that I'm taking all the fun out of walk by not letting them go. People took it to the extremes when disagreeing with the posters. I didn't do that to others. That was my only point. Peace.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I guess I'll get in on the poop controversy)))

Masi poops wherever she darn well pleases) Not in the house, not in the car, not in other people's houses, or during training, or inside buildings, 

Outside, if she has to go, well she has to go, and she does) I always pick it up)

I'll never forget last year at a big dog show, we were walking down the roadway between buildings, and well Masi, HAD TO GO, stopped traffic and WENT..She has no shame)

Sometimes I ask her if she'd like a magazine)


----------



## johnnygamales (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe it’s cruel not to allow the dog to go to the toilet whilst he/she’s out on a walk. I’ll agree that picking up the mess is a chore, but I use a special bag thingy to pick it up... Dicky Bag.


----------

